# 2011 Kia Soul push button start



## niwad (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi To the Gurus and Masters of Techsupportforum. :bow: :bow:

So I got this from Ready Remote™ | AutoCommand®

DIRECTWIRE™ WIRING INFORMATION - KIA / SOUL (SMART KEY) / 2011 / Remote Start


12volts white (40A) + above driver kick, blue 23 pin plug, pin 23
Starter white + dash fuse box, rear, white 11 pin plug (MC), pin 11
Second Starter yellow/black (SW1), pink (SW2) (push-button start) + start/stop button switch, black 10 pin plug, pins 1 and 7
Ignition pink + dash fuse box, rear, white 11 pin plug (MC), pin 4
Second Ignition N/A 
Third Ignition N/A 
Accessory white + dash fuse box, rear, white 11 pin plug (MC), pin 1
Second Accessory yellow + dash fuse box, rear, white 11 pin plug (MC), pin 2

I just to know where to wire the H3/4 (+) Starter output (violet) and H3/5 (+) Starter input (green), im confuse how to wire onto "Starter white + dash fuse box, rear, white 11 pin plug (MC), pin 11"


And please correct me if im wrong:

-H3/1 (pink) and H3/6 (Red) will go directly to "Ignition pink + dash fuse box, rear, white 11 pin plug (MC), pin 4"

-H3/3 (orange) Accessory white + dash fuse box, rear, white 11 pin plug (MC), pin 1

H3/2 - No connection
H3/7 - No Connection
H3/8 - No connection
H3/9- No Connection

For the "Second Accessory yellow + dash fuse box, rear, white 11 pin plug (MC), pin 2" - I have no idea where to wire this.

Thank your very much guys!

Niwad


----------

